# [VZW] Root not sticking on my phone



## metalhead520 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: Requires Data/Cache Wipe

Requires Root:: Yes

Optional:: Debloated

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
First off hi everyone . I'm new to the forums but not new to the rooting and roming game for Android....been doing it since the original Droid. Every day for the past week I've been finding new roms to load on my SGSIII and its great how the devs can do so much with so little because of the locked bootloader. Yeah there pretty much stock roms but a lot of tweaking has been done to them which is awesome. Anyways I've been putting on the Synergy rom since 1.0 then 1.1 and now 1.2, but before that was Beans rom and another one which I can't think of right now. Each time after playing with them using the stock rom to go back to stock and wipe everything clean. Odin never fails to flash back to stock which is a good thing cause I don't want a bricked phone. All of the sudden yesterday after putting 1.1 of Synergy and 1.2 on my phone fails to keep root. I know this because I run a few rooted programs such as cache cleaner by L Sartory and root checker which probably isn't root but will show you if you have proper root installed. Root checker shows once that I have root then when I go to update the binary for superuser thats when everything fubars. Ill be trying to install busybox cause that specific cache cleaner looks for it and it says its not installed. So I go to install Jrummy's busybox and it fails each time now. Then I go to check root checker and I magically don't have root anymore and can't run my rooted apps. I'm extremely confused guys, have I flashed too much to where my system doesn't want to keep root anymore or did I do something worse? Thankfully I can get back to stock by flashing the stock rom in Odin so thats not bad but the root66 corrected rooted rom and the other cruddy one that people have been using refuse to hold root for more than one or two tries. I really don't know what to do anymore, I want root back and the ability to flash the awesome roms that are starting to come out to my phone :-(.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases ONLY. Please post questions in the appropriate thread that already exists, or post question threads in the general section. Moving to SGS3 general sub-forum.


----------



## metalhead520 (Jul 26, 2012)

landshark said:


> Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases ONLY. Please post questions in the appropriate thread that already exists, or post question threads in the general section. Moving to SGS3 general sub-forum.


Which one should I have posted in? I can't find the one you're talking about :-(

Nevermind, I see where it went lol. Sorry for the screw up


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

metalhead520 said:


> Which one should I have posted in? I can't find the one you're talking about :-(
> 
> Nevermind, I see where it went lol. Sorry for the screw up


No problem. I'm trying to rack my brain and look into a few things to troubleshoot your problem. If I come up with anything I'll post it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance you've installed both the Superuser and SuperSU apps (by ChainsDD and Chainfire, respectively)? If you have ever installed both (which be easy to do due to the app names and dev names being so similar), then you can end up in a state where you lose root. Also, if you happen to uninstall one of these, you REALLY run the risk of losing root.


----------



## metalhead520 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Any chance you've installed both the Superuser and SuperSU apps (by ChainsDD and Chainfire, respectively)? If you have ever installed both (which be easy to do due to the app names and dev names being so similar), then you can end up in a state where you lose root. Also, if you happen to uninstall one of these, you REALLY run the risk of losing root.


The rooting method already installs Superuser by ChainsDD, then I have to install busybox because for whatever reason its not installed....I can get that installed and working fine but when I go to update the binary for superuser it fails. Then I go check root with root checker and I lose root for some reason and then from there on I can't use rooted apps. The Bionic I had kept root better than this thing does lol. I really don't know whats going on here. So presently I'm back on the stock rom by root66 which I presume is the one straight from Verizon/Samsung (but you can never be sure), and waiting for either a new rooting method or something to come along to where I can root again and install cwmr (which fails also). If you have any suggestions or anything that can help me get and keep root even after attempting to update the binary which it needs to do that would be helpful.


----------

